# Unlocking 1.1.2?



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

i just bought a new iphone with 1.1.2 firmware, and am wondering if anyone has been able to unlock & activate it yet? i've heard some success stories on upgrading, but have any of you actually purchased a brand new iphone with 1.1.2, and been able to unlock & activate it? thanks


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

You can downgrade the firmware and jailbreak the out of the box 1.1.2 iPhones, but AFAIK there is no unlock for them yet because the new 4.6 bootloader blocks writing downgraded or modified basebands, and there's no safe way to downgrade the bootloader. The reason you may have heard of some people unlocking 1.1.2 is simply because there is no safe way to upgrade the bootloader either...so old phones that have new firmware still have the old bootloader and can be unlocked.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

There is currently no way to unlock 1.1.2 OOB phones, as they use a new version of the baseband bootloader.

You can check the status of the 1.1.2 unlock here:
iPhone Status Document


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

sorry for the really noob question, but can you tell me the clear difference between unlocking, activating, and jailbreaking? it says the only thing they havn't found out with the 1.1.2 OOB phones is how to unlock it. will jailbreaking/activating allow me to use the things like the ipod feature first, so i can actually use the phone while waiting for the unlock?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Activating is simply that - it bypasses the initial step, and allows you to use the iPod features. Jailbreaking is what allows you to add applications, login, and is required to unlock the phone (once a software unlocker is released)


----------



## sirsoriam (Sep 26, 2007)

so let me get this right. if you get an oob 1.1.2 you can jailbreak it than activate it so you have access to all the 3rd party apps and features but you won't be able to use it as a phone cause it's not unlocked? is that right? or jailbreaking and activating will actually do the same thing as unlocking it? am I missing something?

in other words if you get a 1.1.2 can you downgrade to 1.1.1 and get everything working or are you stuck with a glorified ipod touch?

truly sorry about the noob Qs but well I'm a noob


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

can i jailbreak & activate by just downloading iDemocracy 2.0 (idemocracy - Google Code) and doing nothing else?

also, if i do this on my PC (since iDemocracy is for windows), am i still able to later on connect it to my mac (where all my music is stored) and load all my music?


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> can i jailbreak & activate by just downloading iDemocracy 2.0 (idemocracy - Google Code) and doing nothing else?
> 
> also, if i do this on my PC (since iDemocracy is for windows), am i still able to later on connect it to my mac (where all my music is stored) and load all my music?


Yup


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

im so frustrated right now, has anyone else tried using iDemocracy for a 1.1.2?

its not really working, i dont understand the steps. it has clear guides for 1.1.1 but not 1.1.2, or am i just misreading this? anyone who has done this before or has a guide, PLEASE HELP, i've been at this for hours. i am really really lost, any help would mean the world to me.


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

My understanding is that if you got your phone with 1.1.2 on it directly out of the box that it can't be unlocked yet. I could be wrong tho.... 

Unlock the iPhone - the simple tutorial! - is a site with info on unlocking and that is what they say.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

i know you cant unlock it yet, but idemocracy is still supposed to be able to activate & jailbreak out-of-the-box 1.1.2s. but the instructions are really confusing to me


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

If you purchased an iphone and its 1.1.2. Its unable to be unlocked.... meaning your not gonna get to make calls. Its because of the new bootloader apple applied to the 1.1.2. 

All other iphones that you hear about running 1.1.2 are because they are using a previous bootloader where they can basically update the phone to 1.1.2. 

Its the Bootloader. 

IF you have an iphone and its 1.1.2. give it 2/ 3 more weeks. The bootloader is new ground for the hackers to get around so... bare with it and wait it out.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

striaghtryder said:


> If you purchased an iphone and its 1.1.2. Its unable to be unlocked.... meaning your not gonna get to make calls. Its because of the new bootloader apple applied to the 1.1.2.
> 
> All other iphones that you hear about running 1.1.2 are because they are using a previous bootloader where they can basically update the phone to 1.1.2.
> 
> ...


I know u can't unlock it now (I miswrote the title), but now I am talking about activating and jailbreaking so I can use the iPod feature while I'm waiting. I guess I'm just impatient. How much longer do u think till they'll get it?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

striaghtryder said:


> If you purchased an iphone and its 1.1.2. Its unable to be unlocked.... meaning your not gonna get to make calls. Its because of the new bootloader apple applied to the 1.1.2.
> 
> All other iphones that you hear about running 1.1.2 are because they are using a previous bootloader where they can basically update the phone to 1.1.2.
> 
> ...


I have a 1.1.2 OOB, and I know I cannot unlock it at this point. However, I should be able to jailbreak my phone, and to d that, I need to downgrade to 1.1.1. When I go through that process, iNdependence stalls, and never kicks the phone out of Restore Mode.

I'm worried that if I cannot get past this step, i'll be unable to unlock eventually.


----------



## striaghtryder (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can jail break it and activate it. 

But just wait til a full unlock comes out. They are mean't to be done all at once. Something my change as to writing code (someone can correct me on this) and you'll have a huge process to get back to the start. 

I was the same way when 1.1.1 came out. Trust me. wait it out. 


Don't get greedy. Im sittin' on my brother's 1.1.2 oob and not even stressing about it. Wait it out.


----------



## gngan (Apr 6, 2005)

I too was getting itchy with my OOB 1.1.2 and I did not wait it out. I thought I could handle the activation and jailbreak myself, but I eventually took a chance with some guy advertising on C**list.

He charged me $20 to get my iPhone activated and jailbroken...and I'm happy...for now.:lmao:


----------



## tristrini (Nov 28, 2007)

*Unlocking 1.1.2*

Hey,

I am in the same situation. Although check this out. I think that if you acivate / jailbreak these damn things that you can then bypass the bootloader using a TURBOSIM. Many ppl say that its true and can confirm it. I can't .. I am waiting till someone does or until I can get a turbosim myself. We should all team up and try and look into this further. 

TurboSIM may be the immediate answer. If not wait till someone figures out the bootloader.. but that may be a while.


----------



## xtal (Jul 9, 2006)

TurboSIM is reportedly working fine with 1.1.2 OOB iPhones:

iPhone Status Document


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

So I successfully jailbroke my 1.1.2 OOB iPhone today!

I had one huge issue - iNdependence would stall, and continuously say "Disconnected: waiting for iPhone". As it turns out, the version of iNdependence i was using (1.2.5) was not compatible with my iPhone firmware (1.1.2). If you download the beta version of iNdependence (1.3) you may have more luck, as I did.

Also, i'm using iTunes 7.4.2.....I had no luck with 7.3. Follow the directions in the READ ME files in the iNdependence beta pack, and you should be able to figure it out.

Let me know if you need help! Good luck.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

titans88 said:


> So I successfully jailbroke my 1.1.2 OOB iPhone today!
> 
> I had one huge issue - iNdependence would stall, and continuously say "Disconnected: waiting for iPhone". As it turns out, the version of iNdependence i was using (1.2.5) was not compatible with my iPhone firmware (1.1.2). If you download the beta version of iNdependence (1.3) you may have more luck, as I did.
> 
> ...


Did you activate it aswel??? Can you now use the iPod?


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

EtLesMontagnes said:


> Did you activate it aswel??? Can you now use the iPod?


No I haven't had the chance yet. Worked all day! I'll let you know.


----------



## topher (Dec 1, 2007)

*ACTIVATE and JAILBREAK*



striaghtryder said:


> yes you can jail break it and activate it.
> 
> But just wait til a full unlock comes out. They are mean't to be done all at once. Something my change as to writing code (someone can correct me on this) and you'll have a huge process to get back to the start.
> 
> ...


Firstly you have no idea what you are talking about. You can definitely do the activate and jailbreak now and wait until the unlock. And did you just come up with the bs that they aren't meant to be done all at once because thats complete crap. It is actually *better* to activat and jailbreak your iphone now so when the unlock does come out you are ready to go. You are an idiot for not getting any functionality out of your iphone what is the point of letting it sit there and not doing anything with it. All in all stupidest post I have read yet. 



EtLesMontagnes said:


> Did you activate it aswel??? Can you now use the iPod?


And yes you can activate it. Here is a link to a tutorial for people who have 1.1.2 OOB

http://jailbreakme.com/1.1.2/ 

in Step 1. part 4 if you are using windows you can use ibrick instead of independence.
hope this helps. post again if you are having problems


----------



## topher (Dec 1, 2007)

*files for the last step*

i forgot the link for the last file"windows.bat" 
here it is
conceited software


----------



## topher (Dec 1, 2007)

*My bad*

sorry i didn't clarify how to downgrade from 1.1.2 to 1.1.1. 
firstly you need the 1.1.1 update file which you can not get from apple you have to get it from here

http://appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite...927.In76t/iPhone1,1_1.1.1_3A109a_Restore.ipsw

then follow the instruction for step one and hold shift and click resotre and a browse file option will pop up and then you find the 1.1.1 update file that you just downloaded and then let it resotre. hopefully that will clarify that.


----------



## ronnolao (Dec 3, 2007)

i got a way to unlock. but its a chinese instr..with pic...

do u wanna it... i can send to u.

btw: my new one is 1.1.2 too will coming a week later. & i ll do with that instr..


----------



## ronnolao (Dec 3, 2007)

here
http://iphone4.tw/blog/2007/11/29/165/


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Just picked up one this weekend... Activated and jailbreaked on 1.1.2, ordered a TurboSIM. Will see how it goes...


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Just picked up one this weekend... Activated and jailbreaked on 1.1.2, ordered a TurboSIM. Will see how it goes...


Tell us how it goes. On another note, I was at rogers today and asked if the guy could activate mine for me for like $20 or something (I don't want to screw up), and he said since I tried jailbreaking and activating it myself already (bad idea), he can't do it. He suggested if I just wanted to activate it while waiting for the real unlock, I should try going to the states and signing up with AT&T for pay as you go (would only cost like $20), and they would activate it. What do you guys think, will it work? Should I do it?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Activating it is pretty simple. Nothing you do to the phone, short of some of the software unlocks, can damage your phone - it can all be reversed with a software restore.

Downgrade to 1.1.1, and activate using iNdependance.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Activating it is pretty simple. Nothing you do to the phone, short of some of the software unlocks, can damage your phone - it can all be reversed with a software restore.
> 
> Downgrade to 1.1.1, and activate using iNdependance.


no damage what so eveR? i'll probably end up doing it myself then.
but would the pay-as-you-go-with-AT&T idea work anyways?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Pay as you Go might work, but it's easier to just downgrade, patch and upgrade.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

so was the guy at Rogers wrong then?

even though i attempted (and failed) to activate & jailbreak my phone with iDemocracy (my mistake was not downgrading to 1.1.1 first), i can still re-do this, and it will work? 

he told me that i've basically temporarily messed up my phone, and won't be able to do anything with it until the unlock comes out OR going to the states to get pay as you go; is this false then?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Yepp, he's wrong. Just restore to 1.1.1 and use AppSnapp. They have instructions for how to use Safari on an unactivated phone.


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

John Clay said:


> Yepp, he's wrong. Just restore to 1.1.1 and use AppSnapp. They have instructions for how to use Safari on an unactivated phone.


with appsnapp, is all i do run it on my phone, and it'll do everything else? is that what you used? also, this jailbreaks AND activates it right?


----------



## EtLesMontagnes (Nov 4, 2007)

nevermind, did the jailbreak & activation yesterday and everything is great!


----------



## PastorVink (Nov 20, 2007)

*cant downgrade*

I do everything it says in the instructions.
When my file with the 1.1.1 firmware downloads it's not one file but a folder with folders and files in it and I can't figure out which file to use. I keep trying and nothing works. I'm still on 1.1.2.
Any help would be great, I'm lost!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

PastorVink said:


> I do everything it says in the instructions.
> When my file with the 1.1.1 firmware downloads it's not one file but a folder with folders and files in it and I can't figure out which file to use. I keep trying and nothing works. I'm still on 1.1.2.
> Any help would be great, I'm lost!


Before I help you with this, let me point out that a new update (1.1.3) is coming VERY SOON, it will add features but REMOVE any third-party apps, un-jailbreak and re-lock the phone. Now is probably NOT the best time to be trying to jailbreak/unlock an iPhone, it might be best to wait till a solution for 1.1.3 (if possible) is found.

As for your problem with the 1.1.1 firmware download, the issue there is that Safari is helpfully decompressing the file for you when you don't want it to do that. Go into Safari and turn OFF the "open safe files after downloading" option. If you have Stuffit installed, you may need to disable IT'S desire to automatically unzip the package for you.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

chas_m said:


> (1.1.3) is coming VERY SOON, it will add features but REMOVE any third-party apps, un-jailbreak and re-lock the phone. Now is probably NOT the best time to be trying to jailbreak/unlock an iPhone, it might be best to wait till a solution for 1.1.3 (if possible) is found.
> \


Or you could just say "no" when iTunes prompts you to update to 1.1.3. It will still ask before updating.

I just jailbroke and unlocked my 1.1.2 iPhone yesterday and I simply love it. I'll say no to 1.1.3 until the appropriate jailbreak and unlocks are found.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Phat Bastard said:


> Or you could just say "no" when iTunes prompts you to update to 1.1.3. It will still ask before updating.
> 
> I just jailbroke and unlocked my 1.1.2 iPhone yesterday and I simply love it. I'll say no to 1.1.3 until the appropriate jailbreak and unlocks are found.


What unlocking method did you use?

I didn't think there was an unlock for OTB 1.1.2 iPhones without using StealthSIM or TurboSIM.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I should have been more clear--it was with a Stealthsim.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Phat Bastard said:


> I should have been more clear--it was with a Stealthsim.


Oh ok thanks!

I thought I missed the boat on a software hack. I'm going to bite the bullet and go the Turb/StealthSIM route anyway.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

Like you I was waiting for the software unlock, but I couldn't wait any longer. Plus it's not guaranteed that there even will be a software unlock.

You can check the forums at hackint0sh.org to get the latest on any unlock news!


----------

